# 400 rwhp without breaking warrenty



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi, i have recently purchased a PBM 06 GTO. I am wondering what the easist way to reach 400 rwhp without voiding my stock warrenty. I am on a fixed budget so any cheap mods would be great. I know that LT headers and a tune would probably be the best along with an exhaust. I can probably do an exhaust, but i have noticed LT headers are pretty expensive. So can anyone out there help me beast up my Goat for cheap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

The exhaust itself wont really gain you much as far as HP goes. I recommend that you save for the LT's and tune as it will get you closer to 400 RWHP.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

good luck. the only way i know of is to find a friendly service manager or have *them* install an over-priced SLP package


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree Or a small shot of Nitrous, take it off when service needs to be done.:lol: J/K


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Hahahahaha! Mods and warranty dont mix. Either you want to mod it or not.........its that simple. You guys kill me with these questions! You buy a $35k performance car,,,,,,,want to mod it and drive it like a race car, but expect the dealer to fix it if it breaks. :lol: :lol: Im just f'n with you, dude. :lol: :lol: But really, if you mod you lose. You have to make that decision. 
400rwhp is going to take, at the minimum, a cam, headers and a tune. You can make the 400hp with a pretty mild cam. A 224/228 cam should get you there. 
Or nitrous. :willy:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The most I've seen with "bolt-ons" is 390 rwhp. That's the basic, exhaust (headers/catback), light weight rims, UD pulley, CAI, 160 T stat and a good tune. If you added a lightweight clutch i.e. textrailia, spec, LS7 W/ fidanza aluminum flywheel...etc. you'd be doing good. The clutch would be un-noticable unless they had to remove the tranny for whatever reason. Most of this is in the tune of course!

Dealerships can't void your warranty due to aftermarket bolt on parts...reference

http://www.enjoythedrive.com/content/?id=8128


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

" However, the law's protection does not extend to aftermarket parts in situations where such parts actually caused the damage being claimed under the warranty. "
Lets look at this from the perspective of a dealership not wanting to warranty.....lets say...long tube headers. 
"Well, sir, our conclusion is the addition of the headers caused the a/f mixture to run lean, thus causing the the engine to run extremely hot, burning a valve that eventually broke....causing the engine failure." *(a dramatization)*
Bottom line is, if they dont want to warrant it, they wont. 
When you mod a vehicle, you are on your own. You better be prepared to take the risk, or go home. I knew the day I drove mine off the lot, with a whole 18 miles on it, that I intended to void any warranty. 
Say bye bye warranty :seeya:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Go to the GM Performance site, lookup the nearest dealer, and give them a call. If you get a part from them, and they install it, you're good to go. If you get a part from them and you install it, only the part maintains its warranty. They can absolutely get you heads, cam, and other goodies.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> " However, the law's protection does not extend to aftermarket parts in situations where such parts actually caused the damage being claimed under the warranty. "
> Lets look at this from the perspective of a dealership not wanting to warranty.....lets say...long tube headers.
> "Well, sir, our conclusion is the addition of the headers caused the a/f mixture to run lean, thus causing the the engine to run extremely hot, burning a valve that eventually broke....causing the engine failure." *(a dramatization)*
> Bottom line is, if they dont want to warrant it, they wont.
> ...


Touche! Bottom line is...get a good relationship with your service guy. 

After geting my cam installed, he actually took it for a drive to experience the difference. They told me they would warranty my car if I bought GM performance parts and they installed them. Unfortunatly, the wife and I didn't want to sacrifice the minimal gains just to have a warranty that would eventually expire.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Exactly. If you are lucky to have a good dealership in town, then you are in like flint. I am one of the lucky ones that has a dealership where the service manager is a GTO owner.


----------

